# LG
* LG  *  
          LG.      -   , ,   ,     . ,       "Interpulse",      LG.  NS1000        .   63 ,   15.

----------

*""  ""*  
 Epson     -  ,      .    ""           ,   1590 .  
  . Endeavor ST100  2,33- Core 2 Duo T6700,  ATI Radeon Xpress 200M,    2 , 160-   Serial ATA (   5400   ).    DVD-,  "" 2- ,  6 USB-.     .         22 ,    .  
,        Windows XP Home Edition SP2,   .    ,     1500 ,   12 .  
  .  Endeavor ST100  "" - 75185195 .     2,3 .     -  Epson   . ,     ,  .                 .

----------

.        .     .

----------

,     (   ,    )   ,    ,     .     ,  .         ,       
     ,         . , ,        .           ,    ,       , ,  .  
, ,     ,       . ,        , ,  , :  
          ; 
                ; 
    ,       ,  ; 
    .     ,         . ,        ,  ,       ; 
     ,         , , ; 
,        ,                     ; 
,     -   ,      ; 
,      -         .     ,   .  
    .      -  (   )      ,     -      -10  + 40   . -   -20 ( )  +60.      / (Li/SOCl2)    -55  +85   .     ,   :  
     0 ; 
-   ,     .        ,  ,   ; 
          ; 
-     .    .  
,   ,     ,        .      .   ,      .  
  -    : Pantech PG-6200  BenQ-Siemens EF91.   *Pantech PG-6200* 
   (, , ) 2006     ,    .      - .   - 87x44x21 ,  92 ,     .       ,         -.           .  
     ?      ,      ,  ?  ,  .    65 536 ,    96x128 .  ,  176x220    262 144 .   ,   .     . -   830        9 . ,      .        5-7 ,        -1          10         3-4.         .   ,   T-Flash 64 , USB         .  
 ,    .       ? Pantech PG-6200   64- , MP3,  2-      1600x1200   ,  Bluetooth.        USB Mass Storage (         ).     , .     800 .       22  .   _     ._     *BenQ-Siemens EF 91* 
T , ,  - , 2005  ,    2006 .   GSM 900 / 1800 / 1900 / UMTS.      92x46x23 ,  100 .       ,   ,   .  ,  ,    .  
   :   OLED ,  9664   65  .    262 144     240320   .  
  1000      ,       5      .  
 ""    ,   .   .     32     T-Flash. 64-     mp3               .         : GPRS   10, WAP - 2.0, Bluetooth, USB, E-mail .       ,  , , , , ,  .  
 ,   ,   3,2-     ,        .      VGA   .          MP3 .   _  ,     BenQ-Siemens EF91 ._     _,        Samsung E870,    ,       ._    *Nokia 6070* 
     .      GSM,     .    - 105,444,318,6 ,  88 .     ,  ,   ,      .      .  
            .           ,         .  CSTN    65 536     128160 .         ,      .  Nokia BL-5B   300    ,   . , , ,   Nokia     ,          100-120 .  
          .    16 .   :  FM-,     , ,      MIDI, 24- ,    MP3, True Tone.     EDGE,  -, GPRS 10, HSCSD,     IMAP4, POP3, SMTP.  _      ._    *Motorola ROKR E1* 
 ,     .    107     - 108x45x19 .       .       , -.  
 TFT     262 144    7 .   176220 .  
       .  ,  Motorola, ,        .              .     32     microSD (TransFlash) ,  0,3-   4-   .      1000 .  USB, Bluetooth-.    ,         FM- .  _ ,       ,   ,  ._    *Sagem my700x* 
    ,   .           .     .      - 1064615    95 .  
  ,  , ,           1100 .     5-6 ,       .  
     ,    ,         .  
  262 144     176220 .      32  ,   .       1000 .  
 32-,   FM-  MP3 .   1,3-       . Bluetooth, GPRS, WAP,  EDGE    -              .    **  
,          , , - ,         .  
    ,     ,        ,      .           . ,          ,       .         ,    .  .       . , -  .

----------

**  
     .      -     .        .            .  ,        .        - -.    .  
,           . ,      ,          .           ,    -   .    .  
     .     ,       .  ,       ,      .    ,      .    ,         .  ,        .        ,         .   ,        ,      .  ?  .  ,     .          .  
      ,       ,        .  , ,     ?       . ,                    .  ,      ,   ,            .    .        ,    ,          .    .  
         ,     .           ,     -,    .        .  ,     .  ,      ,            .  ,  , .            .  ,       .            .      ,  ,   ,     ,    .  .           .        ,  ,      ,    ,          .          - .  
         .         .  ,      ,     .    ,      .         ,     .     .  
    ,      .   ?  ,            .  ,    ,       .       ,   .  
 ,    -      . ,     ,      .               ,     ,   .     .  ,        -     .          .   , ,    ,   .         .  ,     ,         .         .  
      .  ,            .      ,        ,        .  ,  ,     - ,       ,       .    .  
   ,   ,     .         .          ,     -,       .  
 ,     ,     .    .  **  
      ,       ,       . ,        ,         .      SMS    .  
        .    ,                ,     - .    ,      ,           .                .  **  
,       .                .         .          .       .               .  
        ?   :  
   ; 
   ; 
   .  
 .   ,        .  *Nokia 1112*         .  ,    ,     .    - .     104 x 44 x 17 ,   80 .    ,    .     (   ,   ) ,     .                ,              ,   .    ,   ,     .    ,      ,     ,    .   
      ,   ,   ,  ,    .   24- .   ,  .           .     96 x 68     ,     ,      .  
4 M     200    SMS .   Li-Ion 700  BL-5CA ,        (:  : 5    : 380 ).      - Snake Xenzia, Dice Games, Pocket Carrom.     .  
         2000 !           .  *Motorola C257*         Motorola C168,     .  ,           Motorola.       .     .  
,       109,9 x 49,9 x 14,9 .    91 ,         .          .   ,     . ,         Nokia,       .      .     ,        .    .      . ,      .               .       .   
32- 124-  MIDI      .   .     24 ,           .    .  
   ,    65 536    128x160 .    .    ,       .         .         : BMP, GIF87/89A, JPEG  PNG .         .  
      100 ,  ,  ,  .     SMS (SAR)   .   Li-Ion 930  ,     2-3    (:  : 2,5    : 120 ).    .     .  
    2600 .          .              WAP v.2.0, Openwave 6.2.3.7  GPRS Class 8 (1 Up/4 Down).  *Sony Ericsson J100i*     ,    .      100 x 44 x 18 ,    70 .          .    - .  : Polar White  Twilight Blue.      ,       .     .              ,     . ,   ,    .       .   
32-    .     ,      -.       .         .  
      STN.    4096      96 x 64 .       .    .        ,    .  
      255 .   ,   . , ,    SMS .   Li-Ion 850  ,     3-6    (:  : 3    : 350 ).   .     .  
 Sony Ericsson J100i   2200 .       ,        .      .  *Samsung SGH-X160*         ,         . ,    .  ,       ,        -  Samsung.  
, Samsung SGH-X160 -        - 85 x 44 x 20 ,    77 .     ,        .     ,      ,      .        .      .      ,   .     ,     ,     .      .    . ,   ,          .   
16-   ,   .       .       .     .  
     -   .   65 536  TFT    128 x 160 .     . ,      .           .  
    500 .      20 , 20   20  .     .    SMS, EMS  MMS .   Li-Ion 800  ,     3-4    (:  : 3    : 350 ).   .  ,   Java: MIDP 2.0    (1,8 M    ).     xHTML  GPRS,       ,    .  
 Samsung SGH-X160   3000 .          .      -  .  **  
  ,   ,         .              .          .        ,     .   ,        .  ,     ? ,        .   ,    ,    .             .  :  
    ; 
   ; 
     .  
          .        .  ,               .       .    . ,        :  *Nokia 2610*           .          .      ,           .     103 x 43 x 18 ,   91 .        .       .      ,    ,    .   ,        .          .  ,     .       .     .  24-    .      .      .      Nokia,      .     ,    MP3 ,  ,    .    Nokia   .     .   
  65 536- CSTN    128 x 128 .        .     ,     .  
    300 .    10 , 10   10  . SMS    .     MMS .    GPRS   E-mail   HTML . 3 M       ,        .   Li-Ion 970  BL-5B ,        (:  : 5    : 380 ).  
    3200 ,     .         ,            .  *Nokia 6070*          .     ,                  .     .  
Nokia 6070           105,4 x 44,3 x 18,6 ,   88 .            .       ,     ,       .        ,       .          ,       .      .     .  
        65 536- CSTN .    128 x 160      .    .   
  ,     ,  24- ,    .      .      MP3  MIDI .     .      .  
    500 .    20 , 20   20  . ,    SMS  MMS .   3,2 M  .  
      .          Java MIDP 2.0 .     VGA  (640x480).    ,    .     ,    .     : EDGE (Class 6, 177.6 kbps), -, WAP 2.0, GPRS Class 10 (4+1/3+2 slots)   HTML   E-mail .       FM-     .   Li-Ion 760  BL-5B ,        (:  : 3    : 360 ).  
    4800 .      ,          .  *Samsung SGH-X481*   .       ,       .     85 x 44 x 22 ,    75 .  ,          .     : , ,   .       .     .      ,    ,   .       .      .        Samsung.  ,          .  
40-       ,    .     . MP3    .     .   
      65 536- ,    UFB.    128x160 .    ,   ,   .             .  ,        .  
    500  - 3   E-mail.     10 .         . ,    SMS  MMS .     .    .  ,    - WAP 2.0, GPRS  RS232 .      .  
  Li-Ion 800  ,     3    (:  : 3    : 250 ).  
 Samsung SGH-X481   3100 .    .     ,      .  *Motorola SLVR L2*       .   ,          .  
Motorola SLVR L2 -      113 x 49 x 11 ,   85 .       ,      .      ,    .       ,      .      (,   ,    ),      .    .            .   .       , ,    ,    .   
24-   ,    .      ,    .     3  ,      .  .      .  
    1.77-.     65 536 .    128  160 .        CSTN ,         .  
    1000 .    10 , 10   10  . ,    SMS  MMS .   5 M  ,    ,      MP3-.       
  USB , BlueTooth, E-mail , EDGE, WAP 2.0  GPRS Class 10.   Li-Ion 820  ,     2-4    (:  : 4    : 310 ).  
   4000 .       .        ,    .  **  
     ,       ,      .  .    .        .            .   ,    ,  ,  , ,     .            . ,    .          ,   ,    ,    ,     ,               . ,     ,     200 .             ,       .  *Sony Ericsson K510i*      ,   .      101 x 44 x 17 ,   90 .       .         .             .     ,        .   -       .    ,    -     .    .     .       ,        .   
, 40-     .         .  MP3     .    ,       ?   ,      .  
   ,   262 144 .    TFT.    128 x 160 .    .  ,     1.3      1280 x 1024 .         .       .  
     (1000 ).        .     .       ( MMS, EMS).   USB, IrDA, BlueTooth,  , ,    ,   HTML 4.01, xHTML 1.0, CSS  Java script (ECMA script), WAP 2.0, E-mail , HSCSD, GPRS  MP3/AAC/MPEG4 .     -.     EDGE.  
28 M  ,   :  , , , , Java-, SMS-, MMS-,    , .     .   Li-Ion 900  ,     4-6    (:  : 7    : 360 ).  
 Sony Ericsson K510i   6000 .       .  *Samsung SGH-X670*      .         ,    Samsung        .      .     .    .    87 x 45 x 21 ,   79 .        ,   .  ,        .   
40-     ,     Sony Ericsson K510i.      .    MP3  .   ,    .      28 x 35 .     UFB     128 x 160 .       .     - 65K ,   UFB    96 x 96 .      .  
1000         . ,    SMS  MMS .   18 M  .    ?      MP3/AAC ,   ,     .    : Forgotten Warrior, Freekick  ArchAngel.     Java MIDP 2.0 .   FM-      .  
    VGA 640x480 .       .  ,  : EDGE (Class 10, 236.8 kbps), WAP 2.0, GPRS Class 10 (4+1/3+2 slots), HTML   E-mail .         USB   BlueTooth.  
  Li-Ion 800  ,    2-3    (:  : 3    : 200 ).  
  Samsung SGH-X670   5900 .       .

----------

** 
       .        ,         .      .  ,            ,       ,    ,            .        ,              .     ?   ,     .            ?  
     :      ,  ,     ,      -       .               .      .          ,  ,     .  
      .         ;        ;         .    ?  .  
      ,        .   -     .    ,      ,        . GSM          .  ,            . ,      ?      .     ,     ,     .     .       .       .     . ,      ,      .  *Nokia 5500 Sport Music Edition* 
            Nokia.  ,     ,         .         ,             .     .  
Nokia 5500 Sport Music Edition       -  .            .    ,       .      ,       .               .     1074518 ,   103 .         .          .    (  )   . 8            .    ,    .  
  ,         . Nokia 5500 Sport Music Edition         ,     .     ,        .     ,      ,   .  ,              .       .  
 ,     .       . ,         ,        ,            .  ,  ,         .  
 -           ?    .  - ,  ,           .          262 000  (TFT)   208208 .    3131 .  ,   ,      .        .         .        . ,      ,         ,          , ,   .  
         .             ,    .   ,     ,   ,    . ,    2-.     - 16001200 .       ,      .      20 .            .     .     ,        ,             Sony Ericsson.         - QCIF (176x144)  subQCIF (128x96), 15   .   .  
       ,        ,    -   ,        .       Nokia 5500 Sport Music Edition    ,       .   ,      .          .   -      .  SMS-     . 5      ,      .           .                .     .  
        .          ( ),  , ,  , ,     .  ,        . ,       ,             .  ,           .  
      32 ,        10 .      microSD.        512 .   ,         ,     .       .     Symbian OS  9.1.   Java (MIDP 2.0) .    ,       . ,    .      .      ,    .  
64-     .       .    AAC, eAAC+, MP3, RealAudio, NB-AMR, WB-AMR  WAV.     .     ,     . ,         ,      .           .   .    Nokia    .      ,     ,        .  
    -   .    ,     : WAP 2.0, GPRS, Bluetooth 2.0   EDR, USB 2.0  Pop-Port, EDGE, SMIL,  email  (SMTP/POP3/IMAP4)    .  , ,      ,   .        .      Quick Office -     MS Word, MS PowerPoint,  -  , Text to Speech (  )     .  
     .       -      3 .  ,       : eAAC+, AAC+, M4A, MPEG-4 ACC LC, LTP, MP3, AMR-NB, AMR-WB, MIDI  WMA.   ,         . 512      .       ,    .      ,   FM- (Visual Radio)       .  
   ?         3D- (  ,  ,   ).    .      ,          .  
 Li-Ion 860  (BL-5B) ,   ,          15     (:     4 ,     270 ).          .      .     ,  .     ,          ,    ,    -.       .  *Sony Ericsson W710* 
          ,       Sony Ericsson W710.                . Sony Ericsson      W710.   ?         ,    ,  ,       .  
Sony Ericsson W710      Walkman.     884824,5 ,         -.         ,     .          .    101 .       .              .       .           .      .    ,  ,      .      .  
       .        ,              .     262 000  (TFT).     176220 ,        .          .           .      .  
  (STN)      .    128128 ,       . ,         .     .            .       .  ,  .  
          2.0      16001200 .   ,      .         .       ,     .  ,          .        3GP .      .  
      Sony Ericsson.    .      .       . ,       .        .     ,        .  ,        ,        .  
         1000 .     .      2500 .         ,   .     10 , 10   10       .     10 ,     .      Memory Stick Micro (512      ).            .  
  Java (MIDP 2.0) ,      .  ,      Jbenchmark 2.0   142 .           . ,    .              .  
    72- !         . ,       .        .      .   .    .        .    mp3/aac     .    .     .        .  
      .    : WAP 2.0, GPRS, RSS, Bluetooth 1.2, EDGE, -,  email  (SMTP/POP3/IMAP4), OMA DRM 2.0     (USB 2.0).              .   :   ,              3D .    :      , MusicDJ.        ?  
     .      : MPEG-4 ACC, MP3  MIDI.      .     .            .        ,   FM- (Visual Radio)       .  
       ,     ,    .    ,   ,  .     ,     .  
 Li-Pol 800  ,   ,          15     (:     10 ,     350).       ,       .    .      .      .     ,         .    ,        ,        .  *VK Mobile VK4100* 
        VK Mobile VK4100.          .       .          VK Mobile VK4100.   
    .    104x52x25,9 ,          .      ,       ,   . ,   ,            .        .     .      ,    .      .  
      .       .    ,   .     .            ,          .  ,        . ,    GPS  Garmin.  
VK Mobile VK4100     262     TFT.    128x160 ,     1.8".      .            ,      .  ,   .       ,        .   ,         VGA .      640  480 .      ?        ,      .         .          .  
     ,        .   .     ,     .  ,   ,  .  ,      ,    ,    ,  .  ,    ,     ,    .             .         .        .  
      ,     .   ,       .     50 , 50   50       .    128 M ,        ,      ,   1  - NAND   .  
  Java (MIDP 2.0) .         .                 .     .     .  ,    .  
64-                . M3 ,     ,   ,          .   ,       .       .  
    ,   .     : WAP 2.0, GPRS, Bluetooth 1.2, HTML     .    .       MP3  AAC .      MP3 .  
 Li-Ion 820  ,   ,          15     (:  ).         .  
   ?       ,       .           .    .  :     ,           .   ,       ,     30

----------

,  ,  ,      ,    ,       ,            .    ,     ?       ,        .     ,       ,    ,      ,            ,        .     ?  -  ,       ,       ,       .                : !   ,     ! ,         .        .  
          .          -    .       ,   ,       ,      ,    ,    .  ,           -, ,   ,             .  
,          .  *Nokia 6131*  
   ,    GSM  Nokia.      ,     ,      ,      .    ,  Nokia      .      ,            .   ,   , Nokia 6131      .  
,        Nokia 6131,          .       - 90 x 46 x 23,6 .       ,     .    98 ,   ,   ,     ,     , ,   ,    ,     .        .   Nokia    ,           .   ,       .  
         ,      ,            .     -  Nokia,    .  
           16  .  ,   Nokia    .  ,                      .    ,      16  . , ,        ,       Nokia  ?  
,     240320  QVGA,     .             .      262 000     128160 .  ,           ,         .  
 1,3     .              .       10241280 .       3GP    8 zoom.   ,          .     ,        .  
  ,          . Nokia 6131       .          .     ,   .  SMS   ,          .       .           Nokia      .  
         255 .      - 3    .        ,     500 .  ,   ,  ,   ,  255  ,         5   4  .     10 , 10   10       .     microSD (TransFlash)      512 .      .  
  Java (MIDP 2.0) .  ,      Jbenchmark 2.0   122 .      ,   .      ,     . ,    . 64-                . mp3/aac/aac+/wma ,     ,   ,          .       .    Nokia    .      ,       .  
        .    ,     : WAP 2.0, GPRS, Bluetooth 1.2, EDGE, -,  email  (SMTP/POP3/IMAP4)    .  ,          .  ,    FM- ()  Visual Radio,     (MPEG4, H.263, H.263, AMR, MP3, WMA, AAC, AAC+, eAAC+)    .       ,           .  
 ,  Nokia 6131        . Nokia              .              ,   .       ,       ,      Nokia.  
 Li-Ion 820  ,   ,         15     (:     3 ,     240 ).          .  *Samsung E500*  
         ,        Samsung E500.   ,         .   ,  ,  Samsung       ,      ,       .  
,          854421 .         ,        .         .    85 ,          .         ,   .  
       .    ,      Samsung   100 .     ,  .   - , - (,       ).    ,               .     ,   ,        ,      ,    .  
 Samsung -        E500      .      TFT,   262  ,   176 x 220 .        .     .         ,       ,      ,      .        .      ,  65     80 x 64 .     ,       .  
        .    1,3 ,              1280 x 1024 .        .        .      ,         .        .        .  
    ?   ,        .     ,        ,   SMS   .  Samsung E500   ,        .       .  
        1000 ,        ,    .     20 , 20   20       .             MP3 .       80 ,      .  
,   Java (MIDP 2.0) .  ,      Jbenchmark 2.0   89 .        ,        ,     .   ,        .      ,   -     .. 64-     .     .        . MP3        .      -  ,      .            ,       .        .  
         .   : WAP 2.0, GPRS, Bluetooth 1.2, EDGE,  email  (SMTP/POP3/IMAP4)    .  ,      ,       ,      -,        .        MPEG4  H.263.       :  , ,    , -     .  
  Samsung E500        .                .     Samsung Serene E910,      .  Samsung E500    ,        .    ,  ,  ,     .   ,        Samsung,    ,     ,   .  
 Li-Ion 780  ,   ,       3-4    15     (:     3 ,     220 ).  *BenQ Siemens EF81*  
   BenQ Siemens     .           .  ,          ,     . BenQ           ,  Siemens      .   .  
       ,   (945115,9 )   ,     . ,          ,  -.      ,                      . ,     ,      .    110 ,     ,       .       .          .       ,        ,     -   .  
 1,3- TFT-   120160   262 .    ,      .          ?    .  ,       .  ,        ,  ,      ,    (    ).  2,2- TFT-   QVGA (240320 )   262 .           .      .  
           2.0 .    5      .      .     ,    ""  ,           ,         .   -   . ,           . ,  , ,      .  
   ,       ,     .                SMS .      .  ,         .  
           .   -         .    ,     5  - 3 ,      .  
BenQ Siemens EF81  Java (MIDP 2.0) .     ,       .  ,        ,    ,       .  ,      Jbenchmark 2.0   56 .    .   ICQ        .     .  
64-      ,   - .       .      ,   ,   ,   ,       ,    ? MP3    ,       .    .  
       EDGE.  ,           ,            .   : WAP 2.0, GPRS, Bluetooth 1.2,  email  (SMTP/POP3/IMAP4)    .  ,     MP3, AAC++, MPEG4, RealVideo8/9, h.262  3GPP .         .   64     MP3 ,          microSD (TransFlash).    512 .  
,    ,              .      ,           .      BenQ Siemens EF81,      ,        ,     .    .  
  Li-lon   .     2-3 ,   15       MP3    (:     4,5 ,     300 ).  *Sony Ericsson W300*  
             Sony Ericsson.           . ,        -    - ,  ,           .  
,        Sony Ericsson W300.     90 x 47 x 24,5 ,   94 .         .       ,       .  ,   Sony Ericsson W300 -   ,   .     ,       .       , ,       .  Sony Ericsson W300     ,             .   Sony Ericsson W300  ,         10180 .       ,    .     ,   MP3     .         .       .      262 000  (TFT)    128160 .           ,          .      ,      -      .  
 1.3         10241280 .     ,             .             .    3GP     176144     15  .    ,    ,        .      4  zoom,     ,          .  
      . ,        Sony Ericsson W300.           ,        .  SMS   ,            .           Sony Ericsson,         .  
       1000      ,    2500 .              . ,       10 , 10   10       .      20 ,      .   -      (       ),           Memory Stick Micro (256      ).  
   Java (MIDP 2.0) .    .  ,      Jbenchmark 2.0   69 .    .  ICQ      .      ,              .  
  64-  .               .   ,     .      .    MP3      .  ,              Walkman.        .  
  Sony Ericsson W300   .    : WAP 2.0, GPRS, EDGE, RSS, -, Bluetooth 1.2,  email  (SMTP/POP3/IMAP4)    .  ,             MusicDJ.      .        MPEG4, H.263, AMR  MP3 .     ,   .    FM-,   20 ,   ,    RDS.       VideoDJ  Play Now.  
  ,   Sony Ericsson W300         300 $.  ,    .   ,         .   ,         .  , Sony Ericsson W300   ,                .  
,         ,  ,    .     .     ,      ,   15       MP3    (  ),     (:     9 ,     400 ,  27   ).  ,        .  *Samsung E870*  
          Samsung.  E870           ,   .         924216,5 .          ,        .     .              .    85 .     ,             . ,       . ,          ,    .      .         .     OLED-,   9696     65 000 .         -  .       TFT-,   176220     262 000 ,      .             .             .   ,      8    2  .       .    . 1.3      12801024 .     .       MPEG4/H.263 (352x288, 15 fps),  ,   .    -.      .       .  
  .                ,     .          ,               SMS    .        Samsung,      .  
    1000 ,        5 ,      .  ,    ,   ,    MP3 .       30 , 30   30       .   80 ,   4   Java     .               .         MP3/WMA/AAC/ACC+/e-AAC+ .   ,      ,     . ,      .   Java (MIDP 2.0) .  ,      Jbenchmark 2.0   91 ,     .      .     .  
64-     .       .      .    MP3     ,   ,      .    .       .   Samsung E870    .    : WAP 2.0, GPRS, EDGE, TV-Out, Bluetooth 1.2,  email  (SMTP/POP3/IMAP4)    .       Picsel Viewer   .  ,    FM-.  
 Samsung E870      .          . Samsung         .   ,  Samsung E870 -  , ,    ,     .     .   Li-lon 800  .     2-3 ,   15       MP3    (:     3 ,     180 ).

----------

?     ,     !    ????

----------

.
     ?

----------

,     :
-       ? 
  ,  ,    ? 
 . 
  -  ,   : "    '   ! ϳ, -, !" 
  ,    .      .     -         Ctrl+C  Ctrl+V.

----------

> .
>      ?

          !

----------

2006      !

----------

:

----------

!!!!

----------

?
-  ,  ,   , , .    .    ,      .      .       ,  -.               .

----------

-,     ,    .
-,     .   .     ,   .
 -,  Ctrl+C  Ctrl+V     .      ,    .    ,       .     -    .      .

----------

-         !__ 
     ""      .        -   .   ,               .  
       .              15 .       ,       Samsung D500.       ,        ,    .     ,   D500    ,       .  
       .  -          . ,          . ,      ,            .       ,          .  
,        .              .  ,    ,    ,  ,     .      , ,  ,     .  *Samsung SGH-D900*  
        Samsung D900.      Samsung D500      .   Samsung        "D".          .         -,  ,    .    ,   ,  Samsung        - . ,  ,        ?  
,     Samsung D900.        .  ,                 13 .      ,     ,     10       ,        GSM .   
    Samsung D900  103,5 x 51 x 13 ,         93 .        .        .         .     e            .           Samsung.  
       ,    .      ,     ,        .       ,       ,     .      - ,     ,       .   ,    ,   ,    .     ,        ,       .  
       Samsung D900.      2,1-    240x320 ,    262       TFT.            .                   . ,      Samsung D900    .    .  
          - 3,13 .     ,        1015 .    ,               .      (MPEG4 / H.263).          .  
 Samsung D900      .      ,     .  SMS   .      Samsung         ,         .  
         1000 .          5  ,        .          .   Samsung       30 , 30   30       .   80   ,           .          microSD   .  
,   Java (MIDP 2.0) .   ,      Jbenchmark 2.0   195 .    .    .           ,      .  
64-     ,      Samsung     ,       .   3          ,       .      .   ,       .    ,      " "     .  
      "D"  .    WAP 2.0, GPRS/EDGE, Bluetooth 1.2,  email , TV-OUT    .         .  ,          .         MS Word, Exel  PDF.   Samsung SGH-D900   .        ,     .        Bluetooth- (A2DP).  ,   P3               .                .  
 Li-Ion 780  ,   ,        (:     3 ,     180 ). ,        .  *LG KG800*  
  ?    .         ,    .  ,  LG      KG800.         .   ,         LG,     ,   KG800,         .  
         95 x 18 x 15,2 ,       83 .    .            .   ,              .                 ,      .         .               .       .  ,           .  
          TFT .     262 000    176220 .            .            .       1,3 ,       1280960 .  ,       3GP    .                 .           ,          ?  
       .  ,          ,        .       ,       .       .       .      ,             .  
   LG KG800   1000 .      40 ,    .  ,       : 4  ,  ,    (7272 ).          .     :    10 , 10   10       .    128 ,     .    . , 128      ,               .  
   LG KG800    Java (MIDP 2.0) .    ,     Jbenchmark 2.0  115 .   ,     ,    ?       -          .     
     64- ,       .     3     -    .          .           .        ?  
  LG KG800     .    WAP 2.0, GPRS, Bluetooth 1.2,  email     .   ,      EDGE?               .   LG KG800     ,      .       ,          .  LG KG800     .   ,          ,      .   ,     ,      .     ,        (MP3, AAC, AAC+, AAC++, WMA, 3GP, MP4),       -        
 Li-ion 800              (:     3 ,     200 ).  *Pantech PG-3600V*  
       - Pantech PG-3600V.        ,       . ,      Touch Wheel,    iPOD.       .   :         -   .  
, Pantech PG-3600V      - 103x46,8x18 ,    97 .        .    ,       .    .        ,        ,      .       ,           ,    "".        MP3            .  
   ,    TFT-,   .     176220      262 000 .     ,       .          .       .  
 1,3     ,      Pantech.     12801024 .    .  ,          .       .          .      .     ,     1,3  .         Samsung    .  
         .    .     -       .   ""  ""    .  ,     .   Touch Wheel       iPOD.        . ,                 .  
         1000 .     .          .    MP3        .       ,     .     20 , 20   20       .    32 M  ,     microSD (TransFlash)  ( 512 ).   Java (MIDP 2.0) .  ,      Jbenchmark 2.0   100 .     .   ,       ,       .  
64-                . ,         .     .     ,           .  
  Pantech PG-3600V         WAP 2.0, GPRS, Bluetooth 1.2,  email     .      EDGE,          .  
  Pantech PG-3600V   .    ,           iPOD. ,      ,        .           ,       .       P3 ,       (     MP3, AAC, AAC+  WMA).            .  
 Li-Ion 800  ,   ,          15     (:     4,3 ,     180 ).           -  .  *BenQ Siemens EL71*  
 !    !  ,          Siemens,        .           .           BenQ Siemens              .        BenQ Siemens EL71.  
             .      ,    -     . BenQ Siemens            -.           .      90 x 46,3 x 16,5 ,    94 . ,         ,   ,    .      ,        .         .   ,    ,           .  
,      ,    .         ,    ,   .  ,      .  ,          .  ,    .  
        .    ,    .  ,      ,       .      .    ,     "".  
     2- TFT-   240320    262 000 .         -  ,     .         .  ,      180 .       .    ,             ,   .  
,   1,3  ,        .     ,       ,   .  JPEG        .       zoom 5    .  ,      ,          . , -     .       ,        .          500    ,     SIM .           ,  mp3/AAC     .     .     20 , 20   20       .    16 M  ,     microSD (TransFlash)  ( 512 ).       ,       .  
BenQ Siemens EL71     Java (MIDP 2.0) .   ,               .   ,      .  ,      Jbenchmark 2.0   40 .  ,      .        ,    ,  BenQ Siemens EL71  " ".  
 64-   .    ,     .       .  ,   ,      .        .         Motorola,       .    ,      -    .  
      .    WAP 2.0, GPRS, EDGE, Bluetooth 1.2,  email     .      .             .  ,     .      .   MP3, AAC/AAC++, MIDI   H.263, MPEG4 .      .  
   BenQ Siemens EL71?        -    .         . ,            ,      .       . ,                    .       .    Li-lon 570  ,   ,     3-5    15         (:     6 ,     300 ).  *Voxtel 1iD*  
  ,     Voxtel 1iD    .       ,      ,           .    ,    .   
     .    104x51x15,8 ,    80 .          ,    .         ,    ,     .    ,     .    ,     ,                   .  ,     ,  ,    . ,   ,      .   
      ,   ,       " "     .        Samsung.        .  SMS        .     .  
   TFT-,   176220 ,   262 000 .   ,          .             .     ,    .  ,        .  
    Voxtel 1iD      1,3 .    ,     .      .          .    ,           .    -,        .         .  
         1000 .                .      30 , 30   30       .    64      ,      microSD (TransFlash),      .  
    Java (MIDP 2.0) .         Jbenchmark 2.0            .      ,  -            . ,    -       .  
64-     .        ,      .  MP3  ""          .    .        .  
       .    WAP 2.0, GPRS, Bluetooth 1.2    .  ,    ,      ,        .   Voxtel 1iD   ,        ,      .     100 ,       . ,     . , Voxtel 1iD    - - .  
 Li-Ion 850  ,   ,     3-4    15     (:     5 ,     150 ).  *Fly SL300m*  
     ,         ,        - Fly SL300m.       ,     ,   .  
       ,      .       -               .    43,8x86x21 ,   90,2 .           .       .    ,      .       ,    ,         .     ,       . ,          ,     .  
    176 x 220 ,    TFT    262 144 .      .       ,      ,       .  ,          .      1,3 .         ,        -               .       - .  
 Fly SL300m   ,          ,       .       .       ,        .  
         1000 .                .      30 , 30   30       .    64            microSD (TransFlash),      .  
C   Java (MIDP 2.0) .    Jbenchmark 2.0  -,   80 .     .  ,      50 ,       . ,         . 64-    .  ,      ,      . ,         .   MP3     .    .         .  
      .   : WAP 2.0, GPRS, Irda      USB .     ,      ,       .  
    " ".          ,      .          ,     .      -    .  ,     : MP3, WAV, MIDI, Imelody, MP4, 3GP.  
 Li-ion 650  ,   ,     2-4    15     (:     2,5 ,     120 ).       .

----------

,           .         ,    Nokia    Vertu.  
        Gresso, -, ,  ,   .         - Gresso Luxury Phone.         .   ,      .     -  ,       .  
      .  ,           . ,   Gresso    .

----------

Nokia PC Suite.        .           ,  ,       ,      .     ,         . 
   Nokia PC Suite 6.8.22  ,  23,10 .

----------

16- -         SMS   .             : 160     41,52 .      SMS    (Ben Cook)     42,22 .
          -      : The razor-toothed piranhas of the genera Serrasalmus and Pygocentrus are the most ferocious freshwater fish in the world. In reality they seldom attack a human.  ,          ,    .

----------


## V00D00People

> -  ,  ,   , , .

   ,                . (  , ).

----------


## V00D00People

> -,     ,    .
> -,     .   .     ,   .
>  -,  Ctrl+C  Ctrl+V     .      ,    .    ,       .     -    .      .

    ,    ,  !

----------

> -,     ,    .
> -,     .   .     ,   .
>  -,  Ctrl+C  Ctrl+V     .      ,    .    ,       .     -    .      .

       ...    ?           !    !!!    .

----------

> ?
> -  ,  ,   , , .    .    ,      .      .       ,  -.               .

    ,             .      http://forum.mobilnik.ua/         .   .    ,    , .            . 
P.S       .

----------

> ,       .     -    .      .

     ! 
(   ,     . , . - .) 
   ,   ,  ,   .

----------

. 
!    ,    -     .     .          .    -    ,    ?  ,      ,     ?   ?         .  ,        ""  ,    ,   ! ?  ,                 . ! 
   !
      !

----------

> -,     ,    .

  !      .

----------

> (   ,     . , . - .)

         :)        !

----------

